# Hobo Burgers



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

What I do is take ground chuck, mix in some dales,lemon pepper seasoning,garlic seasoning,onion salt,or whatever you may like.Not a lot just a few shakes of each.Patty them out and lay out some tin foil.Prepare some veggies,I like carrots,squash,brockli,cut onion rings,mushrooms and new potatoes.Season the veggies the same way you did the meat.Put two patties in the middle of the tinfoil make sure it's big enough to accomidate the two patties and all the veggies that go on top of the patties.Wrap the patties and veggies up and put them on the grill on low heat make sure you dont turn the flame up too high or your packs will have burnt bottoms.You grill them for about 30-40 min.checking from time to time.Being in the tin foil all that stuff gets steamed and man is it good.You will want to pour the juice and all into a plate.I dont know where the name came from,but I make them quiet often.Enjoy...Jason.:hungry


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Man now your talking, I was raised on Hobo's. My mom use to make a whole bunch of em and freeze em. We would eat on those things for a week.

Brings back alot of good memories. I know what I will be eating tonight!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, we used to carry those out on camping trips when I was a kid in Boy Scouts. I cant rember ever eating anything better than those cooked on some hot coals after a day in the woods.


----------

